# Personal protection or IGP sport puppy?



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey everyone, I’m new to this forum and working dogs in general. I believe I’ve selected a good breeder and now I’m trying to decide if I should have her pick me a puppy for IGP sport or for personal protection. Can anyone share with me what each type of dog is like as far as being a companion dog? That’s what’s most important to me. I just want a buddy to go places with and do stuff with. Besides that, I want to either do IGP or personal protection with him or her. I just really don’t know what these type of dogs are like and I’d like to know more. Any info will help. I’ve talked with her twice now and I’m just waiting for the breeding to happen before we talk about puppy selection and what not. Her website is really nice and she has videos of her dogs working as well as her dogs sire and dams. It all looks good but I really don’t know what I’m looking at. Also I have no idea how to read a pedigree. The name of the sire is Hopper Vom Brachtpetal and the dam is Covert Z Glaurung. This is their breeding page Glaurung Kennel
Any advice on what it’s like having a sport dog and what it’s like having a personal protection dog is appreciated. I really want to know what I’m getting into before I make a decision. Thanks


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

First you need to decide what you want to do with the dog and how you want to live with the dog. Second, you need to have this conversation with the breeder. Regardless of how anyone here seee the difference, the only opinion on it that matters is your breeders. I’d expect some growing pains regardless. That looks like it could be a pretty intense litter.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You really have to do some soul searching as to how much of this dog is a family pet and alternately, how committed you are to IGP or protection. Once chosen, the dog won't change if your interest in hobbies do.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you both for your advice


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I was in contact with Glaurung a lot while choosing my puppy. I went with a different breeder but I liked her dogs. I visited her club, met her dogs, had her dogs meet my kids. She was very open and willing to share her dogs and experience. Her club was also very open talking to me about training and her dogs specifically. 
So I’d suggest to get out there and watch the dogs, ask the club members how it is living with their dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. That pedigree <3 

You should have a conversation with the breeder on exactly what you are looking for. This has the potential to be a very strong litter with 5-5 on Nick and 5-5 on Nike. Reach out to Hopper's owner as well. I'm sure she would be happy to discuss him with you.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

CeraDean said:


> I was in contact with Glaurung a lot while choosing my puppy. I went with a different breeder but I liked her dogs. I visited her club, met her dogs, had her dogs meet my kids. She was very open and willing to share her dogs and experience. Her club was also very open talking to me about training and her dogs specifically.
> So I’d suggest to get out there and watch the dogs, ask the club members how it is living with their dogs.


Thank you that is great advice and I will do that 💯


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Wow. That pedigree <3
> 
> You should have a conversation with the breeder on exactly what you are looking for. This has the potential to be a very strong litter with 5-5 on Nick and 5-5 on Nike. Reach out to Hopper's owner as well. I'm sure she would be happy to discuss him with you.


Can you inform me on what’s good about the pedigree? I’m a complete noob to this stuff


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I spoke to her a few years ago regarding clif vicona as I was considering using him. She is super nice and committed. Would rec having a good trainer lined up in the sport so you have help. A lot can depend on the individual pup and what the mother tends to throw also. The right pup could be a lot of fun to train but the wrong one not so much. Would go with a social pup and avoid any showing a lot of food or possessive aggression so you don't get in over your head.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

rotdocpa1 said:


> I spoke to her a few years ago regarding clif vicona as I was considering using him. She is super nice and committed. Would rec having a good trainer lined up in the sport so you have help. A lot can depend on the individual pup and what the mother tends to throw also. The right pup could be a lot of fun to train but the wrong one not so much. Would go with a social pup and avoid any showing a lot of food or possessive aggression so you don't get in over your head.


I have only looked at the website so far but the place I plan on training is called CherCar kennels. She has a lot of good reviews and has been in the business for a while. And thank you for the advice


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know the owner of Glaurung, her dogs are worthy for sport, service or PP. I know winter is detrimental for visiting clubs, but I would try to do so as you can observe more and see teams working. There are a few schutzhund clubs in MI. Cher Car is more about protection sport which is fun but as a newbie you need to be careful. Steph would be the best person to talk to about that....she is very experienced and has club hopped so she knows pretty much everyone!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

K88 said:


> I just want a buddy to go places with and do stuff with.


from this, you’re looking for a dog suitable for an active pet home, or, if you have access to a club and interest in IGP, get a sport prospect. if feel like you’d know if you had the need for a personal protection dog. they are serious dogs that carry a greater commitment, expense and liability to keep.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> I know the owner of Glaurung, her dogs are worthy for sport, service or PP. I know winter is detrimental for visiting clubs, but I would try to do so as you can observe more and see teams working. There are a few schutzhund clubs in MI. Cher Car is more about protection sport which is fun but as a newbie you need to be careful. Steph would be the best person to talk to about that....she is very experienced and has club hopped so she knows pretty much everyone!


What is the difference between IGP and protection sport?


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Fodder said:


> from this, you’re looking for a dog suitable for an active pet home, or, if you have access to a club and interest in IGP, get a sport prospect. if feel like you’d know if you had the need for a personal protection dog. they are serious dogs that carry a greater expense and higher liability to keep.


Thanks man that’s actually what I needed to hear. I think IGP is the way I’m looking to go


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I can tell you from personal experience, having a Personal Protection Dog (PPD) is not a casual experience and ownership. A PPD is a life long commitment. Don't go by what you youtube and social media with people showing thier PP dogs in the house. A true PPD is not an IGP dog that we like to show and put on instagram with the focused heel and all the precision behaviors.
PPD training in the house is serious commitment with alteast once a month visit by helpers to simulate intrusions or attacks on family members....life ling maintenance. And it does get dirty for the dog...not for the faint of heart in my opinion. This may piss off some on the board but a real PPD is definitely not for the average household.
IGP is the way to go....but in no way will an IGP dog protect family or attack a home intruder like a true PPD!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

K88 said:


> What is the difference between IGP and protection sport?


IGP is type of protection sport…
i’d consider a PPD a working dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you don't need a PPD, you don't want a PPD. It's not a thing you dabble in.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Roscoe618 said:


> I can tell you from personal experience, having a Personal Protection Dog (PPD) is not a casual experience and ownership. A PPD is a life long commitment. Don't go by what you youtube and social media with people showing thier PP dogs in the house. A true PPD is not an IGP dog that we like to show and put on instagram with the focused heel and all the precision behaviors.
> PPD training in the house is serious commitment with alteast once a month visit by helpers to simulate intrusions or attacks on family members....life ling maintenance. And it does get dirty for the dog...not for the faint of heart in my opinion. This may piss off some on the board but a real PPD is definitely not for the average household.
> IGP is the way to go....but in no way will an IGP dog protect family or attack a home intruder like a true PPD!


Thanks for your advice man. Very informative. I really would like a personal protection dog, but not at the expense of it being a good companion. It’s just me at my house but I know I’ll be going places and doing things with my dog. IGP is sounding good to me so far. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

David Winners said:


> If you don't need a PPD, you don't want a PPD. It's not a thing you dabble in.


Thank you. I’m not sure if I really need one or not. I’m starting to think IGP is the way to go and having a German shepherd as a deterrent might be best. My cousin lives in a really bad neighbor hood and I go down there and stay with him pretty much every weekend. He lives right across from the party store where a bunch of guys gather up. Not to go into all the details but they are always threatening us and trying to intimidate us. It all started because he got robbed during the week and called the cops. After that they’ve done a whole bunch of crap to us. Spray painted snitches in ditches on his house and one night I was staying there someone threw a rock through the window. We have other means of protection, but that is why I was considering a real ppd. Just in case they broke in while I was there. But, I don’t just want a dog like that. I want a good companion. I live in the country where none of this is a problem and I just want a pet dog that can do IGP to earn some titles and also I hope that an IGP dog can at least be a good deterrent. Thanks for your knowledge man. Def helping me


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

So I was on the website of the trainer I’m going to go to and I was reading about the different levels of protection dogs. I saw that there are alert dogs, threat dogs and man stoppers. Does anyone know if a IGP sport dog has the right make up to be able to do protection work to the threat dog level? From what I’m reading you can teach your dog to act aggressively toward a threat but you don’t actually teach it to bite them. Is this something a sport dog is able to do?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Two of my dogs were PPD's, one belonged to me and one belonged to my employer. Both were family dogs. Slept with me, attended family functions, played with the kids. Because a PPD only works if it can be with you.
That said, the training is tough and ongoing. It is a lifestyle. You also need to look at liability. 
Any dog can be an alert dog. The selection of an actual PPD is tough, since no amount of training can make a dog be something it isn't. Good training and skilled handling can get a dog points in a trial, but you cannot force a dog not to cut and run when crap gets real. 
Also, almost no one who needs a PPD raises a pup to be one. You buy a trained or started dog.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Also, almost no one who needs a PPD raises a pup to be one. You buy a trained or started dog.


That makes sense. Thank you 🙏


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

I would think you should pretty easily be able to train a half-ways well bred sport or pet gsd to alert/bark or put up a display on command to deter an aggressor with decent training. I would also personally opt to remove myself away from the scum doing the robbing, vandalism, and threatening if at all possible. Talk your cousin into moving out of there!


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

REEHGE said:


> I would think you should pretty easily be able to train a half-ways well bred sport or pet gsd to alert/bark or put up a display on command to deter an aggressor with decent training. I would also personally opt to remove myself away from the scum doing the robbing, vandalism, and threatening if at all possible. Talk your cousin into moving out of there!


Thank you! I think that’s all I really need is a dog to show aggression to scare away a threat. I’ve always been a fan of the dog sports and thought it would be fun to earn titles with my dog. A real ppd is probably not what I need. 
My cousin would love to move out of there completely but he can’t. My aunt and uncle own a business and he basically runs the show for them down there. His house is paid off and doesn’t really have the funds to move. We’ve talked about that a lot


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

K88 said:


> So I was on the website of the trainer I’m going to go to and I was reading about the different levels of protection dogs. I saw that there are alert dogs, threat dogs and man stoppers. Does anyone know if a IGP sport dog has the right make up to be able to do protection work to the threat dog level? From what I’m reading you can teach your dog to act aggressively toward a threat but you don’t actually teach it to bite them. Is this something a sport dog is able to do?


A dog can do both. It’s not so much that they are mutually exclusive. It’s more along the lines that they are two different disciplines. Think self defense and boxing. You can teach almost any dog to alert or put on a display.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

So is it true to say that if someone broke in and attacked you, a working line German shepherd wouldn’t protect you without training? Or would it?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

K88 said:


> So is it true to say that if someone broke in and attacked you, a working line German shepherd wouldn’t protect you without training? Or would it?


That would depend on the individual dog, more so then line or breeding or training. MOST wouldn't.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> That would depend on the individual dog, more so then line or breeding or training. MOST wouldn't.


Ok thanks. That is good to know


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

which circles back to your original post question about Glaurung kennel. I do think Steph can be the best person to answer your questions about what she is producing. Her females got their PD1 titles, which is pretty impressive. These dogs are now retired but she knows what she is doing in training and breeding. It also depends on the TRAINING and I would be cautious who you train with. Again, Stephanie would be the person to ask for advice in who to go with, she wants her pups set up for success.


----------



## Zee1950 (Sep 28, 2020)

K88 said:


> What is the difference between IGP and protection sport?


Look up PSA (protection sports association). It is a newer “sport” in the us largely. It is much more “reality” protection oriented than more traditional dog sports, although IPO/IGP do include protection aspects + obedience and tracking..


----------



## Zee1950 (Sep 28, 2020)

K88 said:


> So is it true to say that if someone broke in and attacked you, a working line German shepherd wouldn’t protect you without training? Or would it?


Check out Ivan Balanabov (he is one of the best of the best in dog training). He has a 1 hour YouTube on protection dogs. When push comes to shove, most dogs won’t be a lot of use.. aside from “alerting”. Then you have to have that unique dog trained specifically in protection..


----------



## Hideguru (Aug 10, 2019)

My situation was similar to yours. 3 years ago when we decided to get a working line German shepherd. We weren't thinking about Personal Protection, rather, a solid, balanced dog for the home that we could be active with and be a "home guard dog". I knew nothing of IGP, Shutzhund, etc. I researched and researched, where to train, watched Youtube Videos, etc. I kept reading forums where there was nearly unanimous recommendations to visit a "Club" to see what it's all about, either a Shutzhund club, a PSA club, Mondio, WDA.... All of which I still did not understand, even after a month of web surfing. I found there was an IGP club near me and decided to just show up on the day they were meeting and was immediately welcomed by the members, all of whom had various dogs in various stages of training. This was 3 weeks before we were due to select our puppy from her litter. I was able to watch others with their puppies and dogs, get advice from them, train with them and I learned a tremendous amount and made it clear to me that based on what we wanted - a Family dog, well trained in obedience yet capable and wanting to "work" and just "hang out", we needed to commit to the training and "lifestyle". We were not thinking to get titles, but as we grew in expereince and training (we train every day ourselves, and club twice a week), I found the bond between my dog and I grew stronger and stronger. Now, she's almost 3 years old, has been titled in WDA and IGP and If you are not a member of our family and decide our home looks like a nice place to sneak into, it would not end well. I *HIGHLY* recommend you reach out to some dogssport clubs, like *Pure Michigan Dogsport - Josh Markow* is the director - Look up him and his club. . Not sure if they are taking new people, but he's world class and may even offer a boarding service. I beleive he's near Grand Rapids. Based on your future puppy's pedigree, I'd say there's a 95%+ chance you will get an extremely high drive dog and you will need the guidance of trainers like Josh and those members of his, or other, clubs. Dogs with that much drive in their genetics will need an owner that's committed to the lifestyle. Trust me, I have a GSD with a "So-So" working pedigree, but your puppy is coming from a national/world class Schutzhund level. Your breeder will also likely test the puppies at 6 - 8 weeks, and will probably make the best recommendation. Just know you will be committing 15 - 20 hours a week +, regardless of which sport/direction you decide. If you cannot commit to the time, training and expense, I recommend NOT getting a working Line GSD.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree with the above recommendations. Have been involved in IGP for about 12-13 years and it is very time consuming. I have seen a number of dogs go through our club and some have been quite a handful even for experienced owners so be sure of your commitment to this or some other training endeavor to keep the dog busy.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you all so much for your recommendations. I’m def committed to this. I can’t wait to get my pup. I have been talking to steph and it looks like the breeding has changed a bit. Now the sire is Pascha Vom Stadtfeld. He looks like a solid dog. I’ve only see. One video of him working but he comes from the same people who own Hopper so I’m sure he’s solid. Does anyone know how to read pedigrees?This is his pedigree Pascha vom Stadtfeld


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hideguru said:


> My situation was similar to yours. 3 years ago when we decided to get a working line German shepherd. We weren't thinking about Personal Protection, rather, a solid, balanced dog for the home that we could be active with and be a "home guard dog". I knew nothing of IGP, Shutzhund, etc. I researched and researched, where to train, watched Youtube Videos, etc. I kept reading forums where there was nearly unanimous recommendations to visit a "Club" to see what it's all about, either a Shutzhund club, a PSA club, Mondio, WDA.... All of which I still did not understand, even after a month of web surfing. I found there was an IGP club near me and decided to just show up on the day they were meeting and was immediately welcomed by the members, all of whom had various dogs in various stages of training. This was 3 weeks before we were due to select our puppy from her litter. I was able to watch others with their puppies and dogs, get advice from them, train with them and I learned a tremendous amount and made it clear to me that based on what we wanted - a Family dog, well trained in obedience yet capable and wanting to "work" and just "hang out", we needed to commit to the training and "lifestyle". We were not thinking to get titles, but as we grew in expereince and training (we train every day ourselves, and club twice a week), I found the bond between my dog and I grew stronger and stronger. Now, she's almost 3 years old, has been titled in WDA and IGP and If you are not a member of our family and decide our home looks like a nice place to sneak into, it would not end well. I *HIGHLY* recommend you reach out to some dogssport clubs, like *Pure Michigan Dogsport - Josh Markow* is the director - Look up him and his club. . Not sure if they are taking new people, but he's world class and may even offer a boarding service. I beleive he's near Grand Rapids. Based on your future puppy's pedigree, I'd say there's a 95%+ chance you will get an extremely high drive dog and you will need the guidance of trainers like Josh and those members of his, or other, clubs. Dogs with that much drive in their genetics will need an owner that's committed to the lifestyle. Trust me, I have a GSD with a "So-So" working pedigree, but your puppy is coming from a national/world class Schutzhund level. Your breeder will also likely test the puppies at 6 - 8 weeks, and will probably make the best recommendation. Just know you will be committing 15 - 20 hours a week +, regardless of which sport/direction you decide. If you cannot commit to the time, training and expense, I recommend NOT getting a working Line GSD.


Thank you! I will check this club out. GR is about an hour and twenty min from me, which isn’t bad. I’ve talked to a lady who’s husband runs capital area schutzhund club already and he sounds like he is a really good trainer. She didn’t know for sure if they will have room for me or not though so it’s good to have other options. Thanks again


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would reach out to Alexis Roy or Feuergarten kennels. I believe she has bred to him recently. She is on here sometimes, but you would probably have better luck on Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Karen McIntyre has two litters out of him. She must have liked the litter because she repeated it. I see a litter at 10 months old and one at 3 months. Karen is pretty picky about what she breeds. Alexis has bred to him. She is a very thoughtful breeder. But you can also just reach out to Mike and Carina. I'm sure they will give you info on him and litters he has produced with them. Personally, I think once the dog is on the ground and an adult, just ask about what he is directly. There is little use in trying to decipher what the dog might be from a pedigree unless talking to owners and others who have bred to him are unavailable.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Karen McIntyre has two litters out of him. She must have liked the litter because she repeated it. I see a litter at 10 months old and one at 3 months. Karen is pretty picky about what she breeds. Alexis has bred to him. She is a very thoughtful breeder. But you can also just reach out to Mike and Carina. I'm sure they will give you info on him and litters he has produced with them. Personally, I think once the dog is on the ground and an adult, just ask about what he is directly. There is little use in trying to decipher what the dog might be from a pedigree unless talking to owners and others who have bred to him are unavailable.


I did try to reach out to them on Instagram and didn’t get a response. Thanks for all the info though 🙏


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want great obedience coaching, Capital area with Gustavo is great. I would again, consult your pups breeder for her recommendations for club. Sometimes driving to a closer club isn't always the best option, depending on your goals. Steph knows most all the trainers in the sport, in the state. So she would be your best go-to for getting with a club that best suits your pup and your goals!


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> If you want great obedience coaching, Capital area with Gustavo is great. I would again, consult your pups breeder for her recommendations for club. Sometimes driving to a closer club isn't always the best option, depending on your goals. Steph knows most all the trainers in the sport, in the state. So she would be your best go-to for getting with a club that best suits your pup and your goals!


Thank you!


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Do you guys have any recommendations on a male or female? I’ve always had male dogs and that is my preference. I’m ultimately going to lean on my breeders recommendation, but I’d like to hear your thoughts on the differences between the two. My thoughts are that a male would probably work best since I’ve read that males bond best with one person and it’s just me at my house. Also, I heard they are typically more suited to do IGP. I know I’m making generalizations but I’d really like to hear what you guys have noticed in the differences between male and female German shepherds.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The main difference I’d worry about is dealing with heats. Obviously males are usually bigger. Everything else varies based on the two dogs you’re looking at. I prefer males, but there’s no wrong choice.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

K88 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations on a male or female? I’ve always had male dogs and that is my preference. I’m ultimately going to lean on my breeders recommendation, but I’d like to hear your thoughts on the differences between the two. My thoughts are that a male would probably work best since I’ve read that males bond best with one person and it’s just me at my house. Also, I heard they are typically more suited to do IGP. I know I’m making generalizations but I’d really like to hear what you guys have noticed in the differences between male and female German shepherds.


A good bitch is an unstoppable force, and a beautiful thing to behold. 
That said, it comes down to personal choice. I prefer females, many prefer males. On the bonding thing I would beg to differ. While females are generally attached to the whole family, all of my girls have bonded closely with me. It just looks a bit different.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have always had both. A strong female is harder to come by....but it seems that most litters have more females than males. My strong females have been the equal to - or better - than most males I have known. Currently I have an outstanding male - largely unknown due to my physical handicaps keeping me from competing....both are very bonded. Neither is usually more than 5 feet away from me, both are protective and driven. They are fairly closely related, Komet's dam is Lucca's 2nd dam. Their styles are a bit different, which I attribute to their sex. Lucca is always very close, usually touching me while Komet will guard the doorway and keep watch.

I have trained both sexes, and really, it comes down to the temperament and character of the individual. I personally think the genetics and pedigree are more important than the sex.

Lee


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> On the bonding thing I would beg to differ. While females are generally attached to the whole family, all of my girls have bonded closely with me. It just looks a bit different.


Could you explain this a bit more? I’m really curious about this because the bond is the most important thing to me


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

K88 said:


> Could you explain this a bit more? I’m really curious about this because the bond is the most important thing to me


When Sabi was stolen she literally tore the laundry room door down when she heard my voice at the door. She bailed out a window at 11 years old to get to me out in the yard where I was fighting. 
I could walk her off leash anywhere and she mirrored my direction of travel without ever even looking, no matter how far away she was.
She used mirrors in the house to keep me in sight. She would open any door I closed between us. But she seldom snuggled, or solicited attention. She mostly slept with some part of her touching me, but that was it.
Bud would follow me from room to room and was most often touching me when in the house. He was banned from my bedroom because he liked to sit beside me and stare at me all night, but outside he would bounce around like a lunatic with little regard for where I was until I called him.
Most of my females have been similar to Sabi, and most of my males similar to Bud.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

K88 said:


> Could you explain this a bit more? I’m really curious about this because the bond is the most important thing to me


i’m a woman… my females have always felt like best friends, my males have been mamas boys.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> When Sabi was stolen she literally tore the laundry room door down when she heard my voice at the door. She bailed out a window at 11 years old to get to me out in the yard where I was fighting.
> I could walk her off leash anywhere and she mirrored my direction of travel without ever even looking, no matter how far away she was.
> She used mirrors in the house to keep me in sight. She would open any door I closed between us. But she seldom snuggled, or solicited attention. She mostly slept with some part of her touching me, but that was it.
> Bud would follow me from room to room and was most often touching me when in the house. He was banned from my bedroom because he liked to sit beside me and stare at me all night, but outside he would bounce around like a lunatic with little regard for where I was until I called him.
> Most of my females have been similar to Sabi, and most of my males similar to Bud.


 Sounds like 2 amazing dogs you have there. I would be so happy to have that relationship with my future pup 💯


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Temperment matters, then it's all about spending time with the dog having fun, working, exploring, being consistent and fair that builds the strong bond. 

We got our first GSD, a male from a rescue as an adult and our 2nd after he passed as a pup from breeder, a female. Both bonded with me and were/are very close by me at all times, if I move, they move, always ready to work and explore with me. Very strong bonds with both, only difference, their personalities.


----------



## K88 (Dec 23, 2021)

I can’t wait to get my pup! All of your responses have been very informative and helpful. Thank you all so much for your advice and insight! 🙏


----------

